# Varicocele and Weight-Training



## signedup (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks to info from the sticky threads on this board, I started my weight-training program around 9 months back after a 3 year break. I have been doing progressive increase in weights on a 8-12 rep range and moved from a 2-body split to a 3-body split now. All was going well till few days back, I decided to re-check on my hernia status as I had a mild tingling sensation near right groin and suspected inguinial hernia ( I had an umbilical hernia 4 yrs ago). 3 visits to doctors, an colour doppler (USG) revealed that i have a Grade 2 Varicocele on left testicle. Doctor has advised rest- jock support and no weight-training for some time. If i continue weight training i have been advised not to train legs or stress the scrotum.

Does anyone on this board have had a varicocele problem in the past. I would like to know how he came out through it and continued his weight training. I loved doing squats and stiff legged deadlifts but alas, cant think of doing them for few months. Am planning to shift to a Different split altogether. eg. 

Day 1: Chest (Declined and flyes), Shoulders (only side and rear as military presses may hurt the balls i think) and Triceps for one day.

Day 2: Back, Traps, Biceps.  I think none of this would stress the balls if i do seated Bicep curls and preachers and seated shoulder shrugs.

I may do some plain crunches and forearms in betweeen routines.. and maybe some obliques with a free stick. 

For the poor legs, i pity them.. would elliptical training on high resistance be ok, since i cant do weights or cycling or running. Would self-weight squats be ok? I was doing some MIIT for cardio but i think i will have to do some plain walking at 6km/hr for 20 minutes without incline.

Anyone who has gone through a similar experience, please advise as to how he overcame it, was a surgery done, what weight-training routines were used etc.

Additional info: I am 34, weigh 176 pounds, 16% body fat. I do moderate weights such as 110 lbs Bench press- 3 sets of 12 each, Squats- 170 lbs- 4 sets of 12 etc.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 30, 2009)

I've had varicocele for almost 30 years now. I would do as your doctor advised. I stopped training and wore support until pain subsided then gradually got back into it. Never did surgery and today it has no effect on anything I do.


----------



## signedup (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Rahaas,
Thanks for your reply. My pain has subsided in 3 days flat and doc told me that my pain on the right side was not due to the varicocele anyways. Varicocele happened to be an incidental occurance. Do you think I should go back to Squats and deadlifts after 3 to 4 weeks. I always use Jock Support in the gym anyways.

Also out of curiosity, do you still have that varicocele for 30 years ? If yes, is it still at a low grade?

Thanks and Regards, Nilesh


----------



## Perdido (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes it is still there but with only slight pain, almost un-noticable most of the time. My doc gave me two options - deal with it or if it got bad get the surgery.

I'm no doctor but in my own experience I would know if I over did it because swelling would increase but that is rare anymore. Just monitor it yourself, you'll know if you need to cut back or stop.

I never went for surgery because back then it was much more evasive. Sounds like it a relatively minor procedure these days.


----------



## Jay Q (Aug 9, 2010)

*RE: varicocele*

Treatment of varicocele depends on YOU. if you don't have any symptoms (asymptomatic) then no treatment is required - especially if the condition is unilateral (in one side only) only scrotal support for aching and discomfort. If symptoms fail to settle with scrotal support or there is evidence of subfertility then surgical intervention is indicated. This includes embolization and oblitration under radiological control (minor) amongst other options. Hope this helps along with rahaas's valuable replies.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^isnt a another option is to remove the testicle?


----------



## PushAndPull (Aug 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^isnt a another option is to remove the testicle?



Wow, wouldn't that be the last option? I would stop training before I chopped a nut off.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ yeah i should of stated that its a last option. but if it gets gangerous thats it your testicle is got to be taken off. but they put a artificial one back in the slot. i think its like a sack of worms coiled up at late stages. but the guys i know who have had there testicle removed from a vericosele did fine were able to have kids and it worked for them but these were the worst case patients.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 9, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^isnt a another option is to remove the testicle?



Varicocele is an abnormal enlargement of the vein that is in the scrotum  draining the testicles so removing the testicle would be like cutting your arm off to remove a wart on your finger.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^ i know but if the veins tangle they choke off blood supply to the testicle then it becomes gangorus, black, green color, then its totally black then they have to remove the testicle. but they give you like a jock strap to hold your nuts up as to avoid any stress and not tangle the veins and keep pressure off the nut itself. ive seen it in people in the ER . but i do no about it. but its mostly kids that get the testicle removed the adults if you make it through u should be alright.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like they have a way higher threshold for pain than I do. I would have had it fixed way before it got that bad.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

ive just seen kids have theres removed. but you kinda see the worst of everything in the ER, thats why i went to the mental health floor. other treatments i dont know about.


----------

